
The Meaning of Cake (180 VR - look down a bit) - sp332
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TCwQweljegc
======
sp332
In the future, kids might learn about scutoids in geometry class. Lots of
ideas get stripped of their context in math classes as if they are all ancient
and there was never a time when we didn't have them. But really, a phenomenon
will just look like a mess until someone plays around with it to see if there
are rules in there that we can understand. If you want to watch this process
of a new mathematical idea getting invented right now, check out this video.

